# Medical PG Entrance Exams



## Rajesh Saagar

Which book is best for anatomy that can be used to prepare for medical PG entrance exams?


----------



## tauedu

My favorite text is Moore and Dalley's "Clinically Oriented Anatomy"; favorite atlas is Clemente's. However, my class text is Drake's "Gray's Anatomy for Students". It seems a lot of my friends are using Netter.


----------



## PG_aspirant

Gray's Anatomy book is best for medical PG entrance exams preparation. As well you can join some online portals too for a better help. MyPGMEE is one of the best trusted resource for medical PG entrance exams preparation.


----------



## shanelowney

There are many books available in the market for Anatomy. Here are some books, please check this:-
Atlas of Human Anatomy
Atlas of Anatomy
Anatomy A Photographic Atlas
Anatomy and Physiology For Dummies


----------

